# Really flexible gap filling sealant



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there a real electrical supply near you? Graybar, W. W. Granger ect.?
I'm thinking of the flat tape they sell for sealing around the tops of meter bases when the wire comes in from the top.


----------



## JHZR2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sure is. Do you think it is like ductseal but on a tape with an adhesive? I guess one of my concerns about using duct seal for my application is its ability to tenaciously stick and flex as metal parts expand and contract...

Thanks again for your responses!


----------



## JHZR2 (Aug 16, 2012)

If I try to use ductseal, do you think it is viable to mask straight lines, work it smooth, and then pull the tape to have smooth lines?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never worked with duct seal tape so I'm not sure.
The most important part is the top so why not just try it there and see what happens.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Take the sample with you to a real electrical supply and a real hvac supply house and see what you come up with.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They sell bricks of that stuff at Home Depot as well in the electrical aisle.


----------



## JHZR2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> They sell bricks of that stuff at Home Depot as well in the electrical aisle.


Not the same stuff. The bricks are made of duct seal while this stuff actually Cuyler's into a specific shape and is less workable. I may just be stuck using duct seal anyway.


----------

